# Intimidators customs



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

.........


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool!!! Another garage going up!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: That dump truck looks cool!! I thought the cab was a Lindy at first glance, but it's clearly not. The dozer is neat too!!


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice builds! Nice to have another garage to see other customs! I like pics! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

vickers83 said:


> Very nice builds! Nice to have another garage to see other customs! I like pics! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yeah Vickers I also like pictures of fun custom builds and GoodwrenchIntim
sure has started out with some nice customs here!!






EVERYBODY BUILD SLOT CARS NOW...well kinda like dance now 

"Everybody Dance Now"

(Gonna Make You Sweat) 

Everybody dance now [x2]
Give me the music [x2]
Everybody dance now [x2]
Yeah yeah yeah 
Everybody dance now 
Yeah yeah yeah 
Everybody 

Here is the dome back with the bass 
The jam is live in effect and I don't waste time 
Off the mic with a dope rhyme jump to the rhythm 
Jump jump to the rhythm jump 
And I'm here to combine beats and lyrics 
To make you shake your pants take a chance 
Come on and dance guys grab a girl don't wait make the twirl 
It's your world and I'm just a squirrel 
Trying to get a nut to move your butt to the dance floor 
So you what's up hands in the air come on say yeah 
Everybody over here everybody over there 
The crowd is live enough as I pursure this groove 
Party people in the house move 

Left to right (groove) work me all night 
Come on let's sweat (sweat sweat) baby 
Let the music take control (control control) 
Let the rhythm move you 
Sweat (sweat sweat) sweat 
Let the music take your soul (soul soul) 
Let the rhythm move you 
Everybody dance now 

Da da da da da da da da da da da da 
Da da da da da da da da 
Da da da da da da da da da da da da [x2]
(Ooh) 
[REPEAT]

(Move) everybody dance now 
Everybody dance now 

Pause take a breath and go for yours on my command 
Now hit the dance floor it's gonna make you sweat till you bleed 
Is that dope enough indeed I paid the price to control the dice 
I'm more precise to the point I'm nice 
Let the music take control of your heart and soul 
Unfold your body is free and behold 
Dance till you can't dance till you can't dance no more 
Get on the floor and get ablow 
Then come back and upside down easy now 
Let me see you move left to right groove 
Work me all night 

The music is my life 
Everybody dance now [x3]
Everybody 

Come on let's sweat (sweat sweat) baby 
Let the music take control (control control) 
Let the rhythm move you 
Sweat (sweat sweat) sweat 
Let the music take your soul (soul soul) 
Let the rhythm move you 

Da da da da da da da da da da [x2] 

Bob...it's only fun if you make it fun...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool stuff...Likin'n that Dozier, would work great on a US 1 track salvage yard set up...RM


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

...........


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I like what your doing with the bumpers...may be cheaper just to buy the Hot Wheels and use their body and glass, unless your making a body change. I'm guessing a dirt tracker maybe, flared fenders, spolier, etc??? But as always, opinions will vary...RM


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

......


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> It would be easier to use the HW parts, but I am a tinkerer and I want to cast these for people that cant find the HW. I have been looking into some high strength clear resin for windows


Sounds like you got a plan. Let em know how the clear works out if you don't mind...Always interested in new stuff...RM


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

RM. you can make clear windows being you have the pressure pot.
I made them with micro mark clear resin , but making them without a pressure pot.
mine have tons of tiny bubbles , so I put green tint in them when I make them.
hobby lobby sells the same tints as micro mark but cheaper.
your tints color much better than micro marks. who's resin and tints do you use ?


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

........


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

.......


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

WooHoo!!! Like that orange flavor!!! RM
P.S. 60C... Al sent me some of the MM clear, it works pretty good, just takes a little longer, and yes you need a pot.... I use Alumilite tints for color. Biggest problem I have is fixing repairs to tinted bodies or the color body has a pigment flaw in it after casting. Still makes a good color base for painting...
P.S. what kinda of vacumn pot you using Goodwrench??? Looks like you been sneaking in the kitchen???


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

.............


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

..........


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

.............


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

......


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

......


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

................


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

.............


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

...............


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

................


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

do you mean the frame part, if so, if you can make it so it is universal to fit any body and chassis, you just may have a winner there.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

.........


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

..............


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow! That's some sharp flame cutting!!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

............


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'd say there's a market...I'd rather see more staggered length in the flames myself. But that's just me...
Also, you can spray your car first, apply the flame mask to cover up the front, then spray the rear your base color. Just another way of doing it. RM


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

................


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

...............


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool!! You got a cutter!! :thumbsup: I get mine from a die cast/ model source, but a HT source is cool too. The ones I get are on an 8 1/2 X 11 sheet (about 6 different designs, in 3 different 1/64th sizes, with multiples of each. The dislike with the ones this guy makes is they don't wrap very well over the fenders, and don't extend very well on the sides. I end up having to split sets and customize the side flames. Something T jet sized across the hood and having the flames on the sides extend to mid door length would be ideal. His barely make it to behind the front wheels. 

I'm assuming yours are the same vinyl material, which means they should be re-usable provided the user doesn't stretch them. Making the sets (both inside and outside, or flame lick and back part, however you want to term them) really makes for versatile masks! I would offer both. An assortment of widths and styles would be really sweet!!

Toss around car length flame lick chains too... Great for making two tones!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Bring it on Kev!


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

they look great. I buy ones now from flame mask , they have several styles ..
I like the ones called band flames. I cut a couple different ones from 2 different sheets and piece them together to do the hood and the sides. 
your cutter does a great job. I buy both of the ones made like yours.
and I spray the flame colors first , then put the masks on then paint the body color.
using the other half is harder to get a good job when removing the masks.
it some times pulls the edges of the paint up. 
its much better to use lacquer type paint too.
masks that would do the hood and 
continue over the fender and down behind the front wheels and back to the middle of the door would be great . keep up the good work !!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

symmetrical flames are nice and I like them, but I like none balanced (asymmetrical? ) flames a lot too. I know you can vary the length and width of each lick and come up with something interesting. and yes. you will sell them here and elsewhere. good flame masks are hard to find.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

...............


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I see many slot cars of the future being built here...*



GoodwrenchIntim said:


> You requested "licking Flames" you got it, How about these??


GoodwrenchIntim,

WOW!! Oh and Holey Smokes too!!

I first just saw your Chevy casted and painted up in Orange!!
Now a wheelie deal going on and flames!!

:woohoo:

Bob...am blown away by the coolness this thread is turning into...zilla


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

...............


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

.............


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Those flames are HOT!!

Bob...looking good...zilla


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

That is looking good.:thumbsup: Nice flames and color combo.
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yea, I like that flame pattern much better, but that's just me as opinions will differ... Like the color work in the flame also. Good looking Chevelle!!! RM


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

I'm liking the body, the masks, it all ! Looks great to me!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

..............


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Need some "Fish Eye Express" decals printed up!! Man, it looks funky!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Eye like it when paint jobs go bad. The little points of light are bubbles.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

..............


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> Painted a couple more tonight, one pearl lime the other pearl black. Well something funny happened(paint did not adhere to the body very well) to the pearl black and it turned out like this. I actually dig it !!!!!!!!!!!


Mr. Good,

The pearl lime LooKs Great and your pearl black is a fun "it just happened this way" paint job also...Cool Beans!!

Nice looking Red Rail with the white 22tall...Great color choice!!

Bob...you guys are making me want to paint (Thank you)...zilla


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Here is a better picture of epic fisheye. It covers all three pieces.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

.................


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I like the "crater" look! :lol:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

.............


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Holy mother of all hail storms!! :lol: Are those real craters or a paint effect? Either way it looks wicked! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Unusual looking rain effect. How did you do it?


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

................


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Jeez, now what happened? Bill Hall has been banned and Goodwrenchintim cleared out all his post.

Dave


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

0mega, censorship
the NEW HT


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Welcome to the U.S.S.A.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Gee what a surprise!


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Why is bill Hals name in red ?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*banded*



JONNYSLOTS said:


> Why is bill Hals name in red ?


 he is serving time out suspension


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Bill was not being a good Comrade.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

revolutionary reactivist


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

He is suspended because I will not tolerate personal attacks by him or anyone else. His "screw up hobbytalk" for the good of pig's forum will not be tolerated. You want to belong to Hobbytalk, cool. You want to belong to another board, good for you. You want to belong to both, great... until you decide to come here to intentionally cause problems. Then you'll get a vacation. Do it twice, your vacation is permanent. No more Mr. Nice guy here. When I have to spend 8 straight hours babysitting the board in case more immature mid lifers decide to have a membership drive rant, instead of working on stuff I need to be working on this is what happens. 


Let's talk about censoring... Look at Goodwrenches posts. Look at tjd421's Land HO garage thread. Then go to about page 8 of the customs board and look at what Mr. Hall did to his Model Motoring thread. These are prime examples of childish censoring, ala "I'm taking my marbles and leaving", or "If we take all of the useful content from the board it'll wither away and die", in a nobody's going to see what I said, or what I did.. Unless they join our new forum. 

What most of you don't realize is I was privy to the game plan from the get go. I knew there was going to be another board. I knew what the intentions were of the founding members. I was supposed to be one of them. Then I realized that Hobbytalk is my home, and instead of moving when the new board was in it's final stages of development, I changed my mind. Instead of going and doing the same childish censoring I became a moderator. The thought of dealing with what I see as over inflated egos and delusional "corporate agenda" paranoia was not who or what I wished to hang around with any more. 

There are no corporate agendas. I received no corporate "pep talk" to push, say, or do anything. My moderation is not directed by anyone but myself. If I feel that a post is detrimental to the health of the board, I do what I feel is necessary. If someone decides to bash me, I will respond to it in a way I feel is justified. No one tells me what to do, especially those who go out of their way to make my unpaid job harder, and in particular those with sour grapes because I chose not to follow along to their new utopia. If Hobbytalk withers away and dies, so be it. Then they got their wish. I will still not join their board. Ever. 

Hobbytalk is what you want to make it. Try to make it your toilet bowl and you'll be what gets flushed.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Omega said:


> Bill was not being a good Comrade.


all I hope is..that it will pass & be cleared up quickly.....
hate seeing friends getting in2 w/ever hot H2O 

Bubba 123 :wave:

love U ALL :thumbsup:


----------

